# 2007 Toyota Land Cruiser



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*He is the project I got going now..
2007 Toyota Land Cruiser
Arc Audio SRI
Morel HO 6's
Morel Tempo 6
JL Audio 8w3
Arc Audio KS125.4 Mini
Arc Audio KS 125.2 Mini*

*The Plan,
Front Stage*
Lots of Dynamat (Done)
Tweeters in OE Location (Done)
Mod Midrange Baffle in OE Location (Done)

*Rearfill*
OE Location (Done)

*Amps*
Arc Audio SRI (Done Needs Setup)
Arc Audio KS125.4 Mini & KS 125.2 mini
Installed In Rear side pannel pocket 
All Wire'n Finished up (For the Most part)









*Sub*
JL Audio 8w3
Install In OE Location of JBL6"
Check it..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Lil bit more finished up
Aux in & Vol Control to the SRi









Amps ready to mount

























Sub Encloser is looking good
Abit more for this though*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*OK here we go,
ready for glass









Test fit









Thanks Bryan for the tips..

















Test fit the new grills

















All Finished up







*


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

looks great. Love the amp install


----------



## JayHRC51 (Dec 21, 2008)

wow, that's super clean...good use of space!!


----------



## marshallb (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, that sub install is great. Awesome work man!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gotta love working with rides that have lots of space huh! Nice Work, excellent!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## nomed (May 17, 2008)

The car have so much space...


----------



## juddspaintballs (Aug 30, 2006)

very inconspicuous too! I like that all of your space is still useable


----------



## mtnracer (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello tr0y_audi0, 

I know this is a few years old but I am about to emulate your awesome work in my own Land Cruiser.

Looking at the long, narrow storage compartment on the right side cargo area, how did you mount / fasten the amps? 

Again, great work. Thank you.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

mtnracer said:


> Hello tr0y_audi0,
> 
> I know this is a few years old but I am about to emulate your awesome work in my own Land Cruiser.
> 
> ...


I would change a few things since I have learned alot since I did this install..
I would have made a 2-Part foam mold of the enclosure it would have fit much better and the finished would have been more OEM looking.
for the amp I used 1/4" with "Kent Tape" dbl sided tape with small screws from the under side.

Keep us posted sir.


----------



## mtnracer (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.

Have you had any heat issues with the amps in that small space? The selection of amps that will fit in that compartment is pretty tiny.

I am considering the Arc Audio amps you used but also the Rockford Fosgate PBR300x4 and PBR300x1. They also fit perfectly but are about $300 less between the two of them. Have you worked with those Rockfords or know if they are good / bad?

Thank you.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

mtnracer said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Have you had any heat issues with the amps in that small space? The selection of amps that will fit in that compartment is pretty tiny.
> 
> ...


Only way I can put it is... I have never been let down by an Arc Audio amp, I have never used the Rockford amps.
Not saying it's bad, just I have never used it.

The JL Audio XD may fit behind a panel or under the front seat too.


----------



## mtnracer (Jan 4, 2012)

Everything is installed and working beautifully. 

Ended up using the Arc 500.1 Mini for the sub amp to allow for future growth. I used an 8" Boston G1 sub.

I am using the output signal from the amp as my source but the hiss is really annoying and the SRI can't seem to filter it out. 

Is there a better place to grab the signal?

Thank you.


----------



## mtnracer (Jan 4, 2012)

The hiss is driving me nuts. Where did you grab the output from the factory stereo? Before or after the factory amp?

Thank you.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

mtnracer said:


> The hiss is driving me nuts. Where did you grab the output from the factory stereo? Before or after the factory amp?
> 
> Thank you.


I got signal at the amp.
check a few things, some you have done already they are kind of basic.
gains on the amp
check the settings on the SRi see if it changes..
I think i remember the same thing from another car, I called Brad Ott at ARC 
(209-543-8706) and he was able to walk me thru a few other options..


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

Esto e increible e nivel du fabricatione muy alto!


----------



## Aaron95867 (Nov 8, 2012)

Loving the low-key precision fit!


----------

